# Recently hiding baby MBK



## Keish (12 mo ago)

Hi guys.
I apologise for the n00b questions but since I'm a first time reptile parent, any odd behaviour worries me.
I've had a baby MBK (2 months old as of last Friday) for about 3 weeks now. The first 2 weeks I used paper towels because the breeders I got her from sent a bad batch of natural wood shavings, and they sent a clean, new package at no charge. I allowed her to acclimate and she exhibited normal curious behaviours and active throughout most of the day.
She's been in the shavings for about a week and a half now and was nomal until Saturday, which was her last feeding day. After she ate, she's been burrowed under the shavings. I then added her smaller hide where she curled up in for about 2 days. Now she's back under the shavings. I think she may be going into a shed because her scales do appear dull and her belly is looking a bit duller too. I'm afraid to pick her or handle her as it'll cause her stress. Today is her feeding day but she didn't come out so I left her pinkie out and I'm going to observe. Is this normal? She hasn't shed since I got her so I'm assuming it's normal phase for baby snakes.
Many, many thanks for your knowledge and guidance.
P.s. I've attached a pic of where she curled up.
P.p.s. her temps are fine with 29.9° on the warm spot and 27° in the cool spot. Humidity is around 50% but I've added a humid hide in case she is shedding.
_Edit_ there are renovations being done in my home for a week, but I moved her to a room with no movement, however, she was still normal with the major bangings that happened until Saturday.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

First thought I had when looking at pictures is that that one is in shed - so yes, it is normal really. Snakes going through shed rarely eat. Some do, yes, but majority I'd say won't.

Another thing is that they take a while to get used to the new house. You say you got her for three weeks. That's nothing really. In fact, I got my boa last July and she only just now starts to warm up


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Hello Keish,

Second Jibbajabba’s comments.

All looks good, and some thoughtful queries 👍

I bought a couple of resin caves (‘Pixie’ I think was the brand), similar to your hid. They were ok, but the paint blistered in a damp viv (rainbow boa).

Just check for sharp edges or pinch points.

I think I had a female rainbow scratch her dead and back scales on one hide similar to what you have.

So many hides aren’t as well manufactured as they should be, but a bit of sanding down or blocking off with 2 pack epoxy pastes can remedy such issues.

I don’t recognise your national flag - South Africa?

Andy


----------



## Keish (12 mo ago)

Jibbajabba said:


> First thought I had when looking at pictures is that that one is in shed - so yes, it is normal really. Snakes going through shed rarely eat. Some do, yes, but majority I'd say won't.
> 
> Another thing is that they take a while to get used to the new house. You say you got her for three weeks. That's nothing really. In fact, I got my boa last July and she only just now starts to warm up


Thanks so much Jibbajabba! I looked for cloudy eyes and it's there now. Just worried about the decreased activity


----------



## Keish (12 mo ago)

Swindinian said:


> Hello Keish,
> 
> Second Jibbajabba’s comments.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy.

You're definitely right about the sharp edges which I found out ( by getting cut) after I inspected about a week and bit ago. Hence I removed it, sanded down and used it for her temporary enclosure for when I clean. But she seems to like the much smaller hide now during her shed. Anything to keep her happy and stress free.

Yup, South African. So humidity was a big issue for a species of an arid climate, but she's in a room with an air-conditioner set at 27°C on dry setting


----------

